# best size and type tile for a shower floor



## Jackofall1 (Dec 5, 2010)

I personally like the 2 x 2 tumbled marble, looks great and it is not slippery, any glazed tile will be a slip hazard. 

Regardless of the tile type always remember tile and grout are not water proof.

Mark


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

One of the guidelines for tile is slip resistance. Beyond the common sense of:
Matte tiles are less slippery then high gloss.
Textured tiles are less slippery then smooth tiles.
Tiles will have a slip resistant number associated with them. Sometimes it's on the box with the rest of the ratings.
Tile size can be an issue with sloped tile bases. You should stay under 4" so the tiles can be installed to drain the water properly. If you have a floor mount drain that spans one side of the pan, you can go larger as the tiles are all in one sloped plane.


----------



## JazMan (Feb 17, 2007)

> for the shower floor, as regards to slipping , do you use porcelon,ceramic
> travertine or?


Porcelain would be the first choice. You should never use regular soft bodied ceramic on a shower floor. Natural stone, especially tumbled travertine can be a nightmare to maintain after a while. However people like the looks, when new at least. The best size is probably 2", although 3-4" is doable. Small glazed tiles are not slippery, just stay away from larger smooth tiles. 

Jaz


----------



## ttr13r (Jul 27, 2011)

I would suggest a small "rock-type" mosiac. Sold at any tile store or local wherehouse store, some in-stock, some special order. People like it because it's not slippery and they say it massages their feet! Feels good too! Seal it, as it is a natural stone though. And it does come in different colors.


----------



## Jackofall1 (Dec 5, 2010)

JazMan said:


> Porcelain would be the first choice. You should never use regular soft bodied ceramic on a shower floor. Natural stone, especially tumbled travertine can be a nightmare to maintain after a while. However people like the looks, when new at least. The best size is probably 2", although 3-4" is doable. Small glazed tiles are not slippery, just stay away from larger smooth tiles.
> 
> Jaz


Jazz, just wondering what is the maintenance nightmare that you refer to when using tumbled travertine? I have had tumbled marble down for (2) years (a short time in the scheme of things) with no issues to date.

Mark


----------



## kt82 (Jan 28, 2009)

I don't think of marble as being porous. would tumbled marble be more porous?
when you seal the grout joints ,does that make the entire floor less porous


----------



## JazMan (Feb 17, 2007)

Hi Mark,



> Jazz, just wondering what is the maintenance nightmare that you refer to when using tumbled travertine? I have had tumbled marble down for (2) years (a short time in the scheme of things) with no issues to date.


Glad to hear you are happy with your tumbled travertine shower. Maybe you applied several or many coats of sealer and either dry it or it is able to dry out well. Maybe you take good care of it. I have found some people having trouble being that its fairly porous, has some holes and of course kinda rough with some texture. 



> I don't think of marble as being porous.


Marble is very porous and generally a poor choice in wet areas. 

I agree if installed correctly and sealed well and as needed, it can work well. Especially if it's installed with the Kerdi Membrane/Drain system which allows tiled shower to be waterproof and are able to dry quickly. 

Jaz


----------

